# Where to go for Hysteroscopy?



## Hope297 (Feb 21, 2008)

HI all,

Not sure where I should be posting. I was going for treatment abroad when a UK scan fround a polyp so all was cancelled and I was advised to have a hysteroscopy. My health insurers said i need to get the GP to refer me to someone at a state registered hospital for a consult and then the treatment if needed. 

I've had hysteroscopies done before at the argc but i need to go to someone central / west London who would do one for me at a hospital and not a fertility clinic (as the insurers run a mile when they hear the word fertility!). I was thinking someone who worked at a fertility clinic and also at a hospital would be good.

Any ideas?

Hope
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I had mine done privately by Mr Trew at the Hammersmith Hospital, it is the Sainsbury Wing.  I went to see him privately at 92 Harley St (google it and the numbers come up) and then had it a few weeks later when in the right time in my cycle. It was £2K, they take an extra £500 and then if your ring accounts they send it back!! v odd but it is if you need to stay in a night I guess.  I have no complaints, and Mr Trew also gave me photos/DVD of my insides!!

mr Trew is an obs and gynae and also a fertility expert, as is Mr Lavery he colleague who also uses 92 and H Hosp

Good Luck


----------

